# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Сделать видео лучше

## Bem

Помогите! Я снял видео на телефон nokia 5130 в темноте, и ничего не видно. Есть ли такая программа,чтоб сделать ярче моё видео?

----------


## Cheechako

Можно воспользоваться Virtual Dub'ом с соответствующими фильтрами

----------


## Bem

Блин не воспроизводит,а ещё есть какая-нибудь?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...не воспроизводит...


 :)
Тогда сначала почитать о форматах записи - что-то вроде
http://www.mobimag.ru/Articles/2880/...stroistvah.htm
http://www.smartphone.ua/news_304.html и т.п.

----------


## Bem

Это не то,я например тёмной ночью снимаю на телефон видео и ничего не видно,я хочу такую прогу,чтобы она всё осветлила и всё выглядело так,как будто я снимал днём.

----------


## Cheechako

Из видимых возможностей - либо попробовать сделать что-то программно (для чего следует до некоторой степени изучить работу с видео), либо использовать нормальную камеру с высокой чувствительностью (в принципе не так дорого, вполне хватит 10 тыс.) :)

----------


## Bem

Офигеть,это мне минимум 3000тыщи нужно потратить

----------


## fyodorg

Bem , вообще с телефона сложно добиться хорошего качества ночью,а уж с 5130 тем более.
Пробовал при помощи пинэкла увеличить баланс белого,но результат не айс.
Скриншоты-
http://narod.ru/disk/16725167001/%D0...D1%8B.rar.html

З.Ы. Чуть не забыл-пример с 5-ти мпкс Нокиа 6720

----------


## Аркадий_

> Это не то,я например тёмной ночью снимаю на телефон видео и ничего не видно,я хочу такую прогу,чтобы она всё осветлила и всё выглядело так,как будто я снимал днём.


Для этого вам нужно просто-напросто снимать не на телефон

----------


## pearlofrup

Для музыки юзаю 10-й windows media, а видео смотрю на Light Alloy. Вполне всё устраивает =

----------

